
Pro-Trump CEO gets booted from Y Combinator over harassment concerns - mjfern
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/12/pro-trump-ceo-gets-booted-from-y-combinator/
======
masondixon
Without a doubt he was goaded for sure. But unfortunately he took the bait,
and lost his cool. He is speaking his mind, but in a debate in a public
setting like this you have lost when you start cursing.

The condescension from the left is very evident:

> trying to engage you as civily as we can

> a few of us have given you the courtesy of trying to engage with you

Like you are some kind of "other". The hypocrisy is unbelievable.

I've received similar comments during Trump debates on HN.

I always assumed the HN community and entrepreneurs would stick to logical
debate without the need to resort to ad-hominem attacks, but I was deeply
wrong.

I think entrepreneurs are very susceptible to thinking with their emotions
rather than their brains, as it is necessary to sell a vision to investors and
employees, ignore the risks, and take on the seemingly impossible.

Think - Steve Job's reality distortion field.

